# Race Face Next Carbon Sattelstütze?



## Skadi (9. Oktober 2004)

hi!

weiß jemand ab wann die next carbon stütze erhältlich ist?
bei bikeaction.de gibts sie zu sehen...jedoch steht da mit silber kopf! 139VP?
wenn der kopf silber ist dann unterscheidet sich die stütze fast gar nicht von der XLC oder Kalloy carbon... glänzen alle wie RF, sind billiger. nur die aufkleber sind anders?
hibike hat sie im onlineshop aber( wie immer)... nicht lieferbar
danke


----------



## passatvr5 (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

habe diesbezüglich schon im September 2004 bei Bike Action angefragt.

Soll angeblich Ende Oktober lieferbar sein.

Mal sehen, ob´s stimmt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skadi (14. Oktober 2004)

hi...

ja ich auch...

laut bikeaction mitte oktober - laut meinem händler ende oktober...
habe meine CT2 für rocky etwas kaputtgeritten, muss jetzt mal eine rechnung dafür besorgen und reklamieren( easton soll ja lebenslange garantie geben auf carbon teile...)...
will aber eine RF next draufgeben - nur: die ist sauteuer, sieht aus wie eine XLC oder Ritchey wenn der kopf poliert bleibt... schwarz wäre sie ganz okay... naja... mal sehen was kommt.

bist auch interessiert? was zahlst du? bzw. reden wir uns mal zusammen...

mfg


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Oktober 2004)

Die reizt mich auch sehr... in 30.0 gibt's irgendwie kaum Stützen, die würde mir vom Gewicht und "Anspruch" her sehr zusagen 

Mitte Ende Oktober, steht das noch?


----------



## digi03 (24. Oktober 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Die reizt mich auch sehr... in 30.0 gibt's irgendwie kaum Stützen, die würde mir vom Gewicht und "Anspruch" her sehr zusagen
> 
> Mitte Ende Oktober, steht das noch?


Also ich habe noch eine Shannon Hartcore in 30,0 und in einem Topzustand.
Wenn es nicht unbedingt eine Race Face sein muß!?!?

Un Dada!


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Oktober 2004)

Gewicht? Farbe? Klemmung?

Ich hab halt bisher nur genau die Teile ans Rad geschraubt die ich auch haben wollte, leicht muß es sein genauso wie stabil.

Ich hatt mal einen Shannon Lenker, der war bleischwer. Wie schaut's bei der Stütze aus?


----------



## digi03 (24. Oktober 2004)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht? Farbe? Klemmung?
> 
> Ich hab halt bisher nur genau die Teile ans Rad geschraubt die ich auch haben wollte, leicht muß es sein genauso wie stabil.
> 
> Ich hatt mal einen Shannon Lenker, der war bleischwer. Wie schaut's bei der Stütze aus?


Gewicht bei der ungekürzten Länge gewogene 305 Gramm. Das dürfte beider Länge der Race Face auch etwa deren Gewicht entsprechen. Wenn du allerdings
was unkaputtbares suchst, ist die mit erste Wahl. (Großes Bild im Fotoalbum)


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Oktober 2004)

Klingt gut. Kannst du mir von der Klemmung mal ein größeres Bild schicken? Bei meinem Sattel stand "extra" dabei, daß das schienenförmig sein soll, und nicht nur in einzelnen Punkten gelagert (wie z.B. bei Tune leider der Fall).


----------



## Radical_53 (14. November 2004)

Weiß einer mittlerweile was Näheres zur Next Carbon?

Ende Oktober ist schon ne Weile rum, bei dem Shop wo ich die NC bestellt hab ist sie auch noch nicht eingetroffen!


----------



## passatvr5 (14. November 2004)

Hi,

hier eine email von BikeAction vom 03.11.2004 zu dem Thema:

"leider können wir Ihnen noch keinen definitiven Lifertermin für die Next Sattelstütze nennen.
Race Face äußert sich auch nur sehr vorsichtig. Wir rechnen aber eher mit Januar.
MfG
R. Ullrich"


Gruß

Thomas


----------

